# Assistere agli allenamenti del Milan



## valedomino (15 Marzo 2013)

Ciao a tutti! sapete come posso assistere agli allenamenti? li fanno a porte aperte??
Grazie mille!


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Marzo 2013)

lascia perdere...sono sempre sul campo centrale!
molto raramente lo fanno sul campo esterno(che è l'unico dove si possono vedere)ma non c'è nessuna comunicazione precedente...


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

L'unica è andare d'estate al ritiro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Marzo 2013)

io sono andato verso ottobre e gli ho beccati che si allenavano fuori...era il giorno in cui c'era thiago a milanello a fare delle visite!avevo persino scambiato due battute col mister che era appoggiato alla rete


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'unica è andare d'estate al ritiro.



quest' anno ci sarà anche Balo


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quest' anno ci sarà anche Balo



Forse. Perchè sarà quasi sicuro alla confederetion cup, quindi arriva ad allenarsi a fine luglio minimo, periodo nel quale potremmo aver già finito la parte di ritiro a milanello.


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse. Perchè sarà quasi sicuro alla confederetion cup, quindi arriva ad allenarsi a fine luglio minimo, periodo nel quale potremmo aver già finito la parte di ritiro a milanello.



cavolo non ci avevo pensato....

dai però volevo andare a fare un salto per salutarlo


----------

